# LBG comp pre fish 1st Feb



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm heading to LBG tomorrow arvo at 6pm at Black Mountain boat ramp for a fish, everyones welcome to join me for a bit of a pre fish.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Would love to mate but I'm catching up with the folks again while they're up this way. I'll see you on the weekend :wink:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah im in, depending on wind... ( Actually thats right, new yak! ),

Will be there give or take a few minutes mate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Squidder said:


> Would love to mate but I'm catching up with the folks again while they're up this way. I'll see you on the weekend :wink:


Geez thats a shame mate, you got no idea what you've been missing out on :wink:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcuOA3MAABxfgAASYOcACBA0EAA/79+gIACSiKeoxpMjGoyAAGhFPCZRqYyh+oRo02kekEAuYwLZbj2z4cacoYTX7qyrkVePh3CMH0jgauc7VVxsQi6e8fOs4tva1JQs3LUUk0QoUarp44xOQwIBlYky0n9BM3c1sYMjaBuWmJSAHKJA0paon2LhEX6oMQtkT9UwZa0LOt7PBxwcUTFM2JSy5nEL1BltOH8XckU4UJDLjgNz


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm in.

I'll see you around 6pm.

Victor


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Allan,

LBG what does this stand for and where is it?

Eric


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

LBG = Lake Burley Griffin in the ACT

Cheers, Allan


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Now I do feel silly,

Thanks,

Kind Regards

Eric


----------

